
Show HN: Friend Flights, flight deals to travel with friends in different cities - raphaelrk
http://findfriendflights.com/
======
raphaelrk
Hey everyone!

My friend Luke and I made friend flights to help you find cheap tickets to
meet up with friends.

For example, if you're in SF and your friend is in NYC, you'll get cheap fare
alerts for flights to Guatemala, China, etc.

We do this by finding cheap flight deals across the web, and are working on
integrating more standard flight price data sources as well.

This is definitely a v1, with a lot of the work right now being us emailing
out flight deals to people. Let me know if there's anything you'd like to see
from this, if you have any questions, or if you have any feedback --
especially if you happen to know a lot about flight prices :)

